# Sticky  Am I Famous Now? - A life story by a purebred for every breeder to consider



## PeggyTheParti

My heart ?


----------



## Asta's Mom

I could barely read this and my eyes watered up.


----------



## Emeline

Heartbreaking. I thought about this beautiful pup and her sad fate all night. It's all too common and tragic.


----------



## Mufar42

Well this morning I start with tears. Such a heartbreaking story.


----------



## Johanna

That just rips my heart out! I am thinking about puppies I bred many years ago and tried so very hard to ensure that they went to good homes. Most of them certainly did - I would hear about them from their new owners. The very best thing was when someone would come back 12-15 years later and want another dog because they loved the first one so much. 

Now that I am about to breed one more litter, I'm glad that there are already people asking for one of Zoe's puppies. There should be enough good homes where a mini poodle will be loved and will get to play in agility, rally, or obedience (Zoe is very popular with our obedience club members!)


----------



## Vee

What a heartbreaking story! Worse knowing it’s a reality for some poor pups ?


----------



## Sylvia K

No words ... just tears for all the poor pups for whom this is a reality


----------



## Sylvia K

Asta's Mom said:


> I could barely read this and my eyes watered up.


Same here. It's such a familiar story and it never seems to get any better


----------

